# Review of Chemical Guys Celeste Dettaglio



## frankiman (Nov 12, 2011)

*Sorry for the french version if you don't understand ( this was a copy-paste and I tried to remove some of it but you can still get the essence of the review anyways!), but for all the french reading this, saluez-moi 

I was contacted by this owner to polish his car before winter. He just bought the car and wanted to paint to shine a little bit more than this so he gave me a call. At the same time, after talking recently with Marc Elsworth at Heavenly Detail, it gave me the idea to use the wax that sports his name. However, my time was limited so I didn't get the chance to do many test /pictures to properly review this wax.

Process:
Full decontamination ( physique et chimique)
2-step polish
Chemical Guys BlackLight 
2 coat of Chemical Guys Celeste Dettaglio
Aquapel
Wolfgang Trim sealant
Interior clean-up with 2-step leather care
++

Voici à l'arrivé l'auto, une fois nettoyé: Look clean isnt it ?










Regardons de plus proche, voulez-vous ?


















So, those it still look clean!? Haha Well… it's minor. Theres no major flaws but the condition of the paint needs good attention!


















Yup, some slight holograms left from the previous detailer:


















Pour cette voiture, j'ai utilisé un mix de deux lumières, soit la brinkman LED et un Sungun qui reproduit le plus possible la luminosité du soleil. Seriez-vous capable de me dire ce que j'essaie de démontré sur cette photo?

For this detail, I used a mix of the brinkman LED spotter and a 2 globe sunlight. I'm wondering, can you tell what I'm trying to demonstrate on this picture?









…
..

Yes/ no ?

And now?









Pourtant la différence est flagrante non? C'est fou comment c'est important de savoir bien joué avec l'éclairage dans ce milieu. Sans lumière, tous semble beau, mais avec une lumière, c'est une autre histoire 









I just wanted to emphasis on how important a proper light is mandatory for detailing. And as an added bonus, you can notice that the correction is quite good for a 2-step polish. No blacklight or wax yet.

Once my polish/pad combo is choose, I start my masking trim and area I think will give me troubles if I pass over with my buffer:









Ensuite, je prends toujours la mesure de la peinture sur lequel je travail. On notera une importante variation de peinture sur certains panneaux;


















What this means is that the test Panel I did on the trunk is n-good because the paint on these panels might not polish the same way as the rest of the car. But I end up using the same products so I can conclude the respray was well-done.

End result? I'm fine with this. For a 2-step, perfection was not the goal today.













































So will Blacklight was curing on the paint, I cleaned the inside.

Pendant que Blacklight sèche sur la peinture, je me suis attaqué à l'intérieur. L'auto était relativement propre, à part 2-3 petites marques sur le cuir, mais ça la bien partie.





































Polished the cluster :




































Maintenant, pour la cire, j'ai appliqué deux couches de cires avec un intervalle d'environ 1h30 entre les deux couches. Pour fin de simplicité, je vais poursuivre mes commentaires en anglais, si vous avez des questions, vous pouvez toujours me les poser.

So, first of all, the wax right ?




























Packaging: The jar comes in a Microfiber/silk bag. Sweet little addition, but it's almost like ''been there, done that''. Know what I mean? It feel like, any wax ranging in the three digit comes with a silk bag so none the least, it is sweet but not WOW. I really don't dislike the transparent acrylic jar. Feel like glass but if you drop it, the chance of loosing your wax is less! Sticker is holding fine on the jar and there's minimal sticker on the jar which I like.

Feel of the wax: It's on the hard side. Ummmm I would say it feel hard like Swissvax Crystal Rock. Obviously harder than Zymol Royale/Vintage or the lower range or Swissvax Concorso, for example. However, what I REALLY LIKE about this wax is how easily it spread! This wax goes a long way, for real! Being hard in the jar, the pad doesn't absorb too much wax ( like a soft wax do) but it still spread very oily on the paint compared to a collonite wax where its seems to grab the paint every now and then. Overall, your wasting less wax than a soft wax and reduce the chance of over-applying and thus having a hard time removing the wax or smearing the paint.

Smell: It's very subjective but it always reminds me of a laundry/soap smell. The more I used, the more I like it. I will be honest, at first, I wasn't over-impress with that smell but I'm getting used to it and quite like it now. Surely different than most chemical or fruity smell we are used to.

Ease of use: Like I commented before, applying the wax is a breeze. Depending where you lives and temperature, you can wax the whole car. Once done, you can tackle the rims/trims and then remove the wax without any problems. I noticed a slight haze but nothing a couple of spritz of your favourite QD couldn't remove. Like I said, it depends how humid and what temperature you are waxing the car. Again, for me, this was not a problem because I gave the car a second coat and for the last removal, I used brand new Microfiber towel instead of clean washed and everything wiped off cleanly.

Spread veryyyyy easy:









Look: This is very subjective, but here I go, *crik* … *criiiiick*… ( yeah that's the sound of my can of worms!). I feel this wax gives a very reflective shine. It's like the perfect wax for a showroom, indoor autoshow or maybe a wax that stand out more at night because of all the lights reflecting on the paint. IMO, I didn't feel the wax gave a wet-look, super oily look. Maybe Marc or any other users would disagree with me, I'm just giving my own opinion.

Conclusion: I think this wax is well worth its price. Keep in mind, from times to times, you will find this wax with a -15% offer/freeshipping to sweeten the deal a bit. I much prefer this wax over Dodo Supernatural, for exemple. I would def. recommend this wax if your in search of a ''boutique'' feel without breaking the bank.

And now, here's the final pictures:

















































































































































P.S: I should mention that this wax was given to me because I was chosen by ChemicalGuys to be part of the new ads they made for Celeste Dettaglio V2 in the beginning of January 2012. It was fun to see some of my detail on the website  Anyways, the point is my opinion is NOT biased and it's truely honest and I wasn't shy to say what I didn't like. Hope you enjoyed it!


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

Looks very good!
:thumb:


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Great work buddy :thumb:


----------



## dave-g (Nov 14, 2009)

Great review and great pictures too, looks like a real nice wet look in the final pictures 

Thanks for posting!


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Excellent, looks a lovely finish, glad its in your Armoury which must have surpassed mine now


----------



## frankiman (Nov 12, 2011)

HeavenlyDetail said:


> Excellent, looks a lovely finish, glad its in your Armoury which must have surpassed mine now


Impossible !!! You keep adding products every weeks now, I can't keep up with you mate!:lol:

P.S: Next product to be reviewed will be ********** Wax but I'm also very jealous of your metallic wax:devil:


----------



## frankiman (Nov 12, 2011)

dave-g said:


> Great review and great pictures too, looks like a real nice wet look in the final pictures
> 
> Thanks for posting!


I agree, that's exactly why I took a picture of the logo, it look wavy/wet.

I should have my video posted later on!



Demetri said:


> Great work buddy :thumb:





TopSport+ said:


> Looks very good!
> :thumb:


Thanks guys!:thumb:

I also have small sample of Kore and E-zyme. Maybe I will review these two in order to compare it with the other CG waxes.


----------



## Drunkenalan (Jan 14, 2013)

awesome work, how did you apply the wax?


----------



## frankiman (Nov 12, 2011)

Drunkenalan said:


> awesome work, how did you apply the wax?


it was done with a foam pad by hand.


----------

